# Pluto



## Monello

As seen from the New Horizon probe.


----------



## limblips

Pluto was 'scriminated!  Size doesn't matter.  Reinstate Planet status now!  PLM!


----------



## DaSDGuy

Obviously Pluto is racist with those red, white and blue colors. Ask Colon Krapernik


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Are these real colors or false color?


----------



## PrchJrkr

PeoplesElbow said:


> Are these real colors or false color?


It looks a little bit "hope and changey", don't it?


----------



## Sneakers

Most of the photos are color enhanced.  Sensors find variances in texture or chemical composition, and colors are used to show the differences.  Like all the very deep space pictures of nebulae and such, the actual received images are in the infra-red or other non-visual range spectrum.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

PrchJrkr said:


> It looks a little bit "hope and changey", don't it?


I was thinking a blue ball that was scratched until red.


----------



## Sneakers

PeoplesElbow said:


> I was thinking a blue ball that was scratched until red.


   There's a cream for that.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Sneakers said:


> There's a cream for that.


Bengay?


----------



## Sneakers

PrchJrkr said:


> Bengay?


No, never.


----------



## 1stGenSMIB

PeoplesElbow said:


> Are these real colors or false color?


I think those are real color, taken by New Horizons.








						New Horizons
					

New Horizons launched on Jan. 19, 2006 and conducted a six-month-long reconnaissance flyby study of Pluto and its moons in summer 2015, culminating with Pluto closest approach on July 14, 2015.




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## glhs837

Sneakers said:


> No, never.



Or not more than once, anyway.....


----------



## Clem72

PeoplesElbow said:


> Are these real colors or false color?



Nasa says the photo was colorized. Just like they done with the old B&W hollywood movies which actually used a process developed by NASA for the Apollo missions.








						New Horizons Image Gallery
					

NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.




					www.nasa.gov


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Clem72 said:


> Nasa says the photo was colorized. Just like they done with the old B&W hollywood movies which actually used a process developed by NASA for the Apollo missions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Horizons Image Gallery
> 
> 
> NASA brings you images, videos and features from the unique perspective of America's space agency. Get updates on missions, watch NASA TV, read blogs, view the latest discoveries, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nasa.gov


8
Makes sense the original would be monochrome, that makes the camera more sensitive to light. 

Annoying fact, all CCD and CMOS sensors are actually monochrome


----------



## Grumpy

PeoplesElbow said:


> Annoying fact, all CCD and CMOS sensors are actually monochrome



Now you know why Paul Simon was singing about Kodachrome back in the 70s.


----------

